# Thinking about selling my 13" ge motor.



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Been my experience that you can get torque if you spin it fast enough and gear it down more. High rpm seems to have the less current advantage. Low rpm high torque also generally means you are not cooling as well.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> Been my experience that you can get torque if you spin it fast enough and gear it down more. High rpm seems to have the less current advantage. Low rpm high torque also generally means you are not cooling as well.


Well I'm doing a performance build on a 4r70w auto so gearing is not an issue. 
I guess that's my dilemma, the 13"er just can't spin fast enough. I guess it'll go on the auction block.


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you have a link to your motor that your saleing?
thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

wakinyantanka said:


> Well I'm doing a performance build on a 4r70w auto so gearing is not an issue.
> I guess that's my dilemma, the 13"er just can't spin fast enough. I guess it'll go on the auction block.


What are the specs and do you have photos and contact information.


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

gottdi said:


> What are the specs and do you have photos and contact information.


Sorry for the delay in posting. I'll see if I can dig up some pics.


----------



## CrazyAl (May 9, 2011)

wakinyantanka said:


> Hey Guys, Kicking around selling my big GE motor and going a different route. Wondering what you guys think. I'm actually in a place where I need rpm instead of brute torque. Anyways, What are the thoughts on high rpm vs. low rpm high torque?
> Thanks


In general, my understanding is that high voltage gives you high RPM and high current gives you high torque.

Low RPM and high torque usually means you need a lower voltage but a higher current.

What are your requirements from a driving perspective?
Will you be going up hills? Do you need to accelerate fast? If so, then high torque is usually required, but you can also achieve high torque by using a reduction gearbox (like a typical car gearbox) as that gives a torque multiplier effect.


----------

